# Rote Maden!



## Matrix85 (28. Januar 2019)

Rote Maden, jeder kennt sie. Bei uns leider verboten, aber in unseren Nachbarländern erlaubt. 
Ich Fisch ganz gerne mit einer Roten Gummimade zu der ich dann 2-3 weiße auf den Haken ziehe, bringt immer mal wieder ein Fisch! 
In England sind die Roten Maden ja standart und fangen auch ganz gut! 

Was glaubt ihr, würden die Roten Maden hier bei uns den Unterschied ausmachen? 
Würde man deutlich mehr fangen?


----------



## phirania (28. Januar 2019)

Kannst doch normale Maden in Lebensmittelfarbe einlegen tuts doch auch....


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Januar 2019)

Würden sie. Und wenn alle mit roten maden fischen würden wären weisse fängiger


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Rote Maden, jeder kennt sie. Bei uns leider verboten, aber in unseren Nachbarländern erlaubt.
> Ich Fisch ganz gerne mit einer Roten Gummimade zu der ich dann 2-3 weiße auf den Haken ziehe, bringt immer mal wieder ein Fisch!
> In England sind die Roten Maden ja standart und fangen auch ganz gut!
> 
> ...



Ich habe in meinen Papieren und den Landesfichereigesetzen nicht gelesen, das sie verboten sind. Ich meine das Färben mit krebserregenden Stoffen und der Handel damit ist verboten. Bei Wettkämpfen sind sie meist nur ausgeschlossen, weil nicht jeder darauf Zugriff hat. Gleiches wie bei Mückenlarven.

Mehr Fangen definitiv, ich hatte über die letztens Jahre viel mit den "Reds" gefischt. Nur als Köder am Haken zum Kontrast gegenüber weißen Maden halt eine Bank. Darüberhinaus sind Mückenlarven auch rot, könnte also eine Assoziation gut möglich sein.


----------



## Matrix85 (28. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Kannst doch normale Maden in Lebensmittelfarbe einlegen tuts doch auch....


 Nein, die rote Farbe nehmen die Maden durch das Futter auf!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Würden sie. Und wenn alle mit roten maden fischen würden wären weisse fängiger



Den Gedankengang würde ich gern nachvollziehen können. Warum?


----------



## Matrix85 (28. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinen Papieren und den Landesfichereigesetzen nicht gelesen, das sie verboten sind. Ich meine das Färben mit krebserregenden Stoffen und der Handel damit ist verboten. Bei Wettkämpfen sind sie meist nur ausgeschlossen, weil nicht jeder darauf Zugriff hat. Gleiches wie bei Mückenlarven.
> 
> Mehr Fangen definitiv, ich hatte über die letztens Jahre viel mit den "Reds" gefischt. Nur als Köder am Haken zum Kontrast gegenüber weißen Maden halt eine Bank. Darüberhinaus sind Mückenlarven auch rot, könnte also eine Assoziation gut möglich sein.



Ok, gut zu wissen! Die ‚Reds“ kann man doch ganz einfach bestellen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ok, gut zu wissen! Die ‚Reds“ kann man doch ganz einfach bestellen...



Ja natürlich, aber nicht jeder weiß wo und traut der Sache über den Weg. Das Bestellen von Ködern über das Internet erfährt viel Misstrauen, dabei kommt die Ware genauso über den Transporter in den Laden. Ich hab noch keine tote Kuh zum Ernten von Fliegenlarven beim Verkäufer vor Ort auf dem Hof gesehen.


----------



## phirania (28. Januar 2019)

Habe im letzten Jahr mal mit rot und lindgrün eingefärbten Maden geangelt.
Resultat haben besser gefangen als normale weiße Maden,
Dies Jahr werd ich noch ein paar Farben zusätzlich probieren.
Verwenden werde ich Lebensmittelfarbe BZW.Farben die zu Ostern der Eier verwand wird...


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Den Gedankengang würde ich gern nachvollziehen können. Warum?


Weil es sich dann von den anderen abhebt.
Ein Bericht, ich glaube von @Andal übers Aalangeln in Irland handelte davon dass sie  mit weissen maden besser als mit den allgegenwärtigen roten gefangen haben und dass das Fleisch der Aale rot vom Farbstoff der maden war und stützt meine These


----------



## Tricast (28. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinen Papieren und den Landesfichereigesetzen nicht gelesen, das sie verboten sind.
> 
> Kann es sein dass hier die Futtermittelverordnung greift?


----------



## trawar (28. Januar 2019)

Bei unseren Nachbarn ist das verboten mit Buntenmaden zu Angeln, warum wohl?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Habe im letzten Jahr mal mit rot und lindgrün eingefärbten Maden geangelt.
> Resultat haben besser gefangen als normale weiße Maden,
> Dies Jahr werd ich noch ein paar Farben zusätzlich probieren.
> Verwenden werde ich Lebensmittelfarbe BZW.Farben die zu Ostern der Eier verwand wird...



Ich glaube bei den Farben kommt es auch auf den Geruch an. Die Maden nehmen die Substanz ja auch auf, der Fisch sammelt das Zeug wiederum ein. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das ein Verbot irgendwo verborgen in den § sich versteckt, wegen dem Motto:

*"Du bist, was du isst"
*
Das Farben ohnehin immer einen Auslöser für einen Reiz setzen ist klar, ich denke bei Farben oder Mitteln, das der Geruch halt nicht zu penetrant sein darf. Ich hatte schon rote Maden, die rochen nach Sonderposten Reinigungsabteilung. Beim jetzigen Händler ist das anders, dafür sind sie nicht knackig rot, wie auf dem Foto halt. Gibt ja auch unterschiedliche Stufen in der Ausprägung.



Tricast schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass hier die Futtermittelverordnung greift?



Nur sowas könnte ich mir vorstellen, ich habe aber bisher noch nichts gefunden.



trawar schrieb:


> Bei unseren Nachbarn ist das verboten mit Buntenmaden zu Angeln, warum wohl?



In Holland oder? In Frankreich etc. aber kein Problem. Ich weiß aber nicht mal, wie es rechtlich bei uns aussieht. In meinen Papieren steht jedenfalls nichts gegen den Gebrauch.


----------



## Tricast (28. Januar 2019)

Welche Nachbarn? Dänemark, Polen, Tschechen, Österreich, Schweiz, Frankreich, Begien, Luxemburg, Niederlande?


----------



## Matrix85 (28. Januar 2019)

Nach dem mein Angelladen mir das zweite mal einen Liter stinkende alte Maden verkauft hat, bestell ich nur online! 
Frisch und in 2 Tagen bei mir! 
Ob ich jetzt mit dem Auto ins Geschäft fahre oder dev Versand zahle, nimmt sich nicht viel !


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2019)

unabhängig von der unklaren/komplexen Rechtslage (Google Futtermittelverordnung, Sudanrot) hätte ich mir jemals auf verschlungenen Wegen rote Maden besorgt, hätte ich wahrscheinlich festgestellt, dass sie an meinen Gewässern und meinen Fischen keinen deutlichen Unterschied machen, mir wäre aber auch aufgefallen, dass sie etwas härter und zäher gewirkt hätten. Das hätte vielleicht aber nur an der Charge gelegen, die ich mir rein hypothetisch bestellt hätte.

Es ist vermutlich wie mit vielen Matchtricks: DIe sind vermutlich Bombe, wenn man die Fische überzeugen möchte, an den eigenen Haken und nicht an die der Nebenmänner zu gehen und können wo die Angler dicht an dicht sitzen the edge bedeuten. Ist man allein auf weiter Flur, reichen auch die Normalos.

Normale Maden lebhaft einfärben klappt nicht mit Pulvern, Gewürzen oder Lebensmittelfarben. Das bleibt blässlich und abwaschbar. Für die Lebhafte, durchgehende Färbung müssen die Maden den Farbstoff mit dem Futter aufnehmen, und unsere "fertigen" Maden fressen ja nicht mehr.

Das einige Farbstoffe nicht gänzlich unbedenklich sind, geht auf den Fall eines Brüderpaares aus England zurück, die Jahrzehntelang gefärbte Maden im Winter in ihren Mündern warmgehalten haben, und die beide an Gaumen/Lippenkrebs verstarben.


----------



## trawar (28. Januar 2019)

Sorry ich meinte die Niederlande


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist vermutlich wie mit vielen Matchtricks: DIe sind vermutlich Bombe, wenn man die Fische überzeugen möchte, an den eigenen Haken und nicht an die der Nebenmänner zu gehen und können wo die Angler dicht an dicht sitzen the edge bedeuten. Ist man allein auf weiter Flur, reichen auch die Normalos.



Halte ich für Falsch. Ich weiß nicht, woher dieser glaube kommt, das Fische keine Wahl hätten? Du konkurrierst immer mit den *natürlichen Nahrungsgründen*, die ausgeprägter nicht sein könnten. Wie überzeugst du denn einen Fisch, auch ohne Nebenmann, an deinem kleinen Fluss im Sommer, nicht den eingespülten Wurm zu fressen sondern deine angebotene Made?

Es gibt da ein gutes Sprichtwort:

Gehe beim Angeln immer davon aus, das Fische satt sind. Wer umgekehrt denkt, fängt meiner Erfahrung nach nämlich oft wesentlich weniger.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie überzeugst du denn einen Fisch, auch ohne Nebenmann, an deinem kleinen Fluss im Sommer, nicht den eingespülten Wurm zu fressen sondern deine angebotene Made?



Die sind einfach zahlreicher da und müssen nicht gesucht werden.

Fische sind Opportunisten und nehmen das was leichter verfügbar ist.

Wenn der Fisch sich also entscheiden muss zw. eine Liter Maden der da rumkraucht und der Suche nach einzelnen Würmern, denke ich dass die Entscheidung klar ist.

Noch mehr dann wenn die Fische diese Nahrung durch regelmäßiges Füttern kennen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die sind einfach zahlreicher da und müssen nicht gesucht werden.
> 
> Fische sind Opportunisten und nehmen das was leichter verfügbar ist.



Daran glaube ich nicht, wäre dem so, müsste jeder Köder in jedem Falle funktionieren. Das tun sie aber selten. Mal musst du auf einen Wurm rotieren, mal auf eine Made. Manchmal muss es sich bewegen, manchmal tot abliegen. Es gibt ja auch kein Schwarmverhalten, sondern oftmals unterschiedliche Verhaltensweisen der einzelnen Exemplare. Wenn du 2 Brassen fängst, kann es gut sein, das 48 weiter geschwommen sind. Ein Teil davon ist bereits satt, ein anderer Teil will den Köder nicht, der nächste Teil sieht Gefahr. Wie kann ich die meisten Fische aus dieser Masse ansprechen ist die richtige Frage.

Wäre dem nicht so, könnte man jede einzelne Kirsche aus dem Wasser pflücken, bis der ganze Schwarm eingesackt wurde. Ist das so?


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Halte ich für Falsch. Ich weiß nicht, woher dieser glaube kommt, das Fische keine Wahl hätten? Du konkurrierst immer mit den *natürlichen Nahrungsgründen*, die ausgeprägter nicht sein könnten. Wie überzeugst du denn einen Fisch, auch ohne Nebenmann, an deinem kleinen Fluss im Sommer, nicht den eingespülten Wurm zu fressen sondern deine angebotene Made?



das ist natürlich wahr- ich muss zunächst das natürliche Angebot übertrumpfen und sie auf meinen Köder ansetzen: Alos mit ner Futterstrategie. In dem konkreten Beispiel etwa mit einem kontinuierlichen Madennieselregen aus meinem Katapult. In dem Fall wäre die Madenfarbe relativ egal, ich bin die reichste, leckerste Futterquelle in dem Abschnitt. (Eine radikal andere Strategie wäre z.B. "Match the Hatch")
Wenn aber 20 Madenregengötter in Reihe sitzen, dann müssen meine Maden eben anders/besser verführerischer sein. Und dann schlägt vermutlich die Stunde der Gefärbten Made.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mal musst du auf einen Wurm rotieren, mal auf eine Made. Manchmal muss es sich bewegen, manchmal tot abliegen. Es gibt ja auch kein Schwarmverhalten, sondern oftmals unterschiedliche Verhaltensweise. Wenn du 2 Brassen fängst, kann es gut sein, das 48 weiter geschwommen sind.



Neenee..... 
Wenn die Fische Maden (oder auch andere Köder) kennen, ist das für sie natürliche Nahrung.

Selbst die im Wasser vorkommende natürliche Nahrung wird regelmäßig links liegen gelassen wenn der Fisch satt ist oder z.B. andere, leichter zu beschaffende  Nahrung winkt(Maden usw.).

Außerdem will nicht jeder Fisch aus einem Schwarm zwangsläufig  im selben Augenblick das gleiche Futter oder überhaupt fressen.

Deshalb kann man nicht alle fangen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> das ist natürlich wahr- ich muss zunächst das natürliche Angebot übertrumpfen und sie auf meinen Köder ansetzen: Alos mit ner Futterstrategie. In dem konkreten Beispiel etwa mit einem kontinuierlichen Madennieselregen aus meinem Katapult. In dem Fall wäre die Madenfarbe relativ egal, ich bin die reichste, leckerste Futterquelle in dem Abschnitt. (Eine radikal andere Strategie wäre z.B. "Match the Hatch")
> Wenn aber 20 Madenregengötter in Reihe sitzen, dann müssen meine Maden eben anders/besser verführerischer sein. Und dann schlägt vermutlich die Stunde der Gefärbten Made.



Und diese Quelle kann in ihrer Wertigkeit von den Fischen nicht gewürdigt werden. Deine Annahme bezieht sich immer auf der Metaebene eines ganzen Schwarms. Sind sie alle gleich in Reihe und Formation? Du erbeutest oft nur einen Bruchteil der Masse. Das hat auch nichts mit Matchangeln zu tun, warum sollte es das überhaupt?

Mein Argument war in "Konkurrenz zur natürlichen Nahrung" gestellt und nicht zum Nebenmann? Verzehrt den Punkt in meinen Augen. Ich halte Fische da einfach für Schlauer, als ihnen nur "Futter hinlegen" und Ernten zu attestieren.



> Wenn du 2 Brassen fängst, kann es gut sein, das 48 weiter geschwommen sind. Ein Teil davon ist bereits satt, ein anderer Teil will den Köder nicht, der nächste Teil sieht Gefahr. Wie kann ich die meisten Fische aus dieser Masse ansprechen ist die richtige Frage.
> 
> Wäre dem nicht so, könnte man jede einzelne Kirsche aus dem Wasser pflücken, bis der ganze Schwarm eingesackt wurde. Ist das so?



Gehst du von einer erfolgreichen Strategie wegen einigen wenigen gefangenen Fischen aus?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Neenee.....
> Wenn die Fische Maden (oder auch andere Köder) kennen, ist das für sie natürliche Nahrung.
> 
> Selbst die im Wasser vorkommende natürliche Nahrung wird regelmäßig links liegen gelassen wenn der Fisch satt ist oder z.B. andere, leichter zu beschaffende  Nahrung winkt(Maden usw.).
> ...




Und genau deswegen kann eine rote Maden einen Reiz auslösen und wesentlich mehr Fangen, als die weiße Made der "Normalos". Die Antwort bringst du ja selbst ins Feld, warum man auch gegenüber natürlicher Nahrung punkten kann. Man erhöht die Wertigkeit seines Köders. Und da macht es ja einen großen Unterschied. Es ist die Kirsche auf der Sahne und dieses Prinzip funktioniert ja bei allen Angelmethoden ohne weiteres. 

Ich kann mich bei deiner Argumentation auch noch nicht so entscheiden, wohin die Reise geht. 

Maden = können natürliche Nahrung sein?
Maden = leichter zu Beschaffen als natürliche Nahrung?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2019)

Maden sind ja etwas Natürliches. 
Ich schrieb ja auch :





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Selbst die im Wasser vorkommende natürliche Nahrung



Also der Unterschied zw. im Wasser immer vorkommender Nahrung und von uns eingebrachter Nahrung war gemeint.

Leichter zu beschaffen ist für Opportunisten immer ein Argument.

Leider kann man die Fische nicht fragen aber ich gehe davon aus, dass der Fisch der die rote Made genommen hat auch eine weiße Made genommen hätte.
Jedenfalls im anglerischen Normalbetrieb(allein auf weiter Flur).
Dass man, wenn viele Angle gleichzeitig am Wasser sind und die Fische evtl. schon satt gefüttert sind, evtl. einen Jokerbiss auf eine andersfarbige Made bekommen kann, mag sein.

Es haben ja nicht alle Fische eines Schwarmes gleichzeitig Hunger oder Bock auf Made und bevor ich ne gefärbte Made ranhänge, wechsel ich liebr gleich auf Mais, Wurm, Teig usw. wenn ich denke, dass da Fische sind die aber keine weißen Maden wollen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Maden sind ja etwas Natürliches.
> Ich schrieb ja auch :
> 
> Also der Unterschied zw. im Wasser immer vorkommender Nahrung und von uns eingebrachter Nahrung war gemeint.
> ...



Was anderes habe ich ja nicht geschrieben. Mir geht es schließlich nur darum, das eine Argumentation:

"Der Fisch frisst, was ich serviere" falsch ist. Wir können das Level ja steigern. Wo präsentieren wir unseren Köder denn?? Nämlich dort, wo sich natürliche Nahrung sammelt, entsprechend legen wir an einer Kante oder in einer Lunke genau im Teller der Leibspeise unseren Haken aus. Wozu also Füttern und was dann letztlich? Da geht ganz schnell ein Rädchen ins Nächste und wie viele Ansitze braucht man, bis die richtige Strategie gefunden wurde?

Wäre es nämlich getreu nach dem Motto " Ich werfe, du frisst", gäbe es hier keine Diskussionen. Man könnte sein Futter auf weiter Flur ablegen, die Fische riechen es und lassen sich fangen. Schließlich sind sie Opportunisten. So läuft es in der Realität doch nicht. Schau dir mal die Videos an, wo Hechte über Köfis wedeln. Karpfen genauso. Da steckt schon ein bisschen mehr hinter. Ich meine keine Intelligenz, aber sie begutachten ihre Nahrung durchaus.

Nur Forellen sind Doof, die Fressen auch Kippenstummel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2019)

Zum Erfolg gehört noch mehr als nur Köder und Futter. Das ist Fakt.

Durchaus auch ein bisschen Kooperation der Beute. 

Zum Glück wird angeln nie berechenbar. So bleibt es immer interessant und Spielraum zum fachsimpeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zum Glück wird angeln nie berechenbar. So bleibt es immer interessant und Spielraum zum fachsimpeln.



Ich meine mal, wie oft siehst du Döbel vor einem Köder? Sie ignorieren die freie Kost in einer Ignoranz, das es fast schon einem Betrug gleicht. Die Maden schwimmen immer wieder am Unterstand vorbei, die Chubs bewegen sich aber keinen Millimeter. Kaum hast du die Maden farblich verändert oder aufgepumpt, schon wirken sie ganz anders. Und *PENG*, da schießt der Kollege aus seinem Versteck hervor und greift zu.

Die Präsentation muss meiner Meinung nach nämlich genauso sitzen wie das Gefütterte. Wenn die Rotaugen nur 2 Handbreit über dem Grund fressen wollen, kann Minimax seine Maden Literweise schießen. Sie nehmen diese Köder nicht auf und das kommt so verdammt oft vor. Der Akt der Erbarmung sich Fangen zu lassen ist manchmal die Gnade von Petrus.

Kennst du die Studie, wo Amerikaner feststellten, das 70% der Fische im Gewässer sich nicht durch einen Haken überlisten ließen?


----------



## Tricast (28. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kennst du die Studie, wo Amerikaner feststellten, das 70% der Fische im Gewässer sich nicht durch einen Haken überlisten ließen?




Wer die Studie gelesen hat fischt heute mit Dynamit.


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2019)

Nichts läge mir ferner als zu behaupten, es gibt den einen Köder der immer und überall fängt, oder das man die Fische (oder eben einen Teil von ihnen) förmlich zwingen kann, einen bestimmten Köder zu nehmen -klar kann man versuchen es ihnen schmackhaft zu machen, oder durch eifriges experimentieren ihren Tagesappetit auszuforschen. Das ist ja die Kunst. Und oft genug ist das nicht oder nur ein bisschen möglich.
Genau deswegen würde ich ja sagen das die eine Madefarbe der anderen nicht _grundsätzlich _über- oder unterlegen ist. Das wäre ja wie die Diskussion um die Farbe des Maiskorns oder des Boillies: Versagt die eine Variante, kann die andere den Erfolg bringen, ganz klar. Aber welche Blindgänger und welche Bringer ist, steht eben a priori nicht fest. Und natürlich müssen sie das natürliche Angebot als erste Hürde überwinden. Und daher gehen unsere Köder untereinander erstmal mit gleichen Chancen an den Start, farbunabhängig.
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Inni (28. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kennst du die Studie, wo Amerikaner feststellten, das 70% der Fische im Gewässer sich nicht durch einen Haken überlisten ließen?



Eine amerikanische Studie hat ergeben das 95% aller amerikanischen Studien falsch sind


----------



## Matrix85 (28. Januar 2019)

Schöne Diskussion! Also @Fantastic Fishing , es gibt zufällig ein Wettfischen, bei dem Rote Maden erlaubt sind, bringen diese dann einen Vorteil gegenüber den Weißen , die 90% jeder angelt ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Schöne Diskussion! Also @Fantastic Fishing , es gibt zufällig ein Wettfischen, bei dem Rote Maden erlaubt sind, bringen diese dann einen Vorteil gegenüber den Weißen , die 90% jeder angelt ?



Das Hängt auch von deinem Los ab. Ich habe die Erfahrung schon gemacht und konnte mein Sektor nur mit Güstern dominieren, während andere Angler keine 10 Fische in 4 Stunden zusammenbekamen. Ich an der Zahl 36, das war schon eine recht starke Tendenz und Aussagekraft. Allerdings reagieren Güstern generell auf Rot extrem gut. Gleiches gilt für Alande, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Döbel.

Ich vermute einfach, das manche Fische eher mit dem Sehsinn arbeiten als andere. *Rote* Kirschen sind kein Zufall. Rote und gelbe Partikel sind auch sehr willkommen und steigern die Ausbeute. Ironischerweise gehts beim Method Feedern bei Miniboilis in Verbindung mit Pellets auch um die Farbe. Häufig Rot, Gelb und Weiß. Die Pellets riechen einfach zu stark, als das ein aromatischer Köder gut funktionieren könnte.

Für mich steht außer Frage, das ein Spiel mit den Farben immer mehr Fische bringt. Egal ob Solo oder Wettkampf. Die Frage ist halt, wie du deine Karten ausspielst.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2019)

Ich halte die Roten, grad weil sie hierzulande nicht so erhältlich sind, für deutlich überbewertet. Eigene Versuche in Irland, wo es ja alle Farben und exorbitant gute Bestände gibt, haben mir gezeigt, dass es ziemlich egal ist, was man fischt und anbietet. Allerdings kaufe ich auch vorzugsweise bunte Maden, wenn sie denn erhältlich sind. Irgendwie kann auch ich mich nicht von den Mythen lösen.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Januar 2019)

Rote Maden, lang lang ist es her 

Ich denke es liegt nicht nur an der Farbe.
Geruch, Geschmack, Präsentation am Platz, natürlich vorkommende Nahrung und noch einiges mehr spielen da wohl im Zusammenhang eine Rolle .
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern damit besser oder schlechter gefangen zu haben.
Von der Angelei mit Würmern weiß ich aber das die Anköderung also Präsentation, maßgeblich über fangen oder nicht beiträgt .
Solche,, Kleinigkeiten" verrät einem  keiner .
Ich hab eigentlich auch nie nur weiß am Haken. 
Ich stecke gerne ne Caster mit dazu oder auch andere Leckerbissen. 
Wie gesagt, es spielen sicherlich mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle und wenn alles passt dann haste 
 Bingo


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2019)

Bei Maden macht es auch die Menge. So ein Döschen und dann auf St. Petrus warten ist es eben nicht. Da muss dann schon mal etwas angeboten werden. Für einen Kurzansitz sind 0,5 ltr. das absolute Minimum...


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Für einen Kurzansitz sind 0,5 ltr. das absolute Minimum...


Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, finde ich .
Maden machen zudem schnell satt. 
Ich füttere lieber Caster. 

@Matrix85 ,wenn du bei einem Wettbewerb bestehen willst und vorn mitmischen willst ist rote Maden nur eine Option .
Futter ist das was nach meiner Erfahrung mehr bringt. 
Wenn die Masse zb Vanille im Futter hätte, hab ich das garantiert nicht !
Abheben vom allerlei


----------



## Kauli11 (28. Januar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn aber 20 Madenregengötter in Reihe sitzen, dann müssen meine Maden eben anders/besser verführerischer sein. Und dann schlägt vermutlich die Stunde der Gefärbten Made.



Bei Wettangeln vor ca. 35-40 Jahren haben wir unsere Maden auch eingefärbt.
Es gab zu der Zeit in den diversen Angelgeschäften kleine Plastkflaschen, mir roter Flüssigkeit. Es hatte die Farbe von Rote Bete Saft, war aber definitif keiner. Man hat einen 1/4 Ltr. der Maden über Nacht in der Suppe laufen gelassen und am anderen Tag waren sie schön eingefärbt.
Die meisten waren normal rot, aber einige waren dabei, die waren richtig neonrot. Wodurch diese andere Färbung zustande kam, haben wir nie rausbekommen.
Fakt war: Bei einer Beißpause, wenn im ganzen Sektor nicht mehr gefangen wurde, hat man eine von den Neonroten und eine Weiße auf den Haken gesteckt. Das brachte dann meistens wieder einen Fisch ans Band. Die anderen fingen in der Zeit weiterhin nichts.
Ich glaube an verschiedene Farben.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, finde ich .
> Maden machen zudem schnell satt.
> Ich füttere lieber Caster.


Ich gebe gerne gequollenen Hanf dazu. Dann hat es sich was mit Sättigung...


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Januar 2019)

Maden kann ,soll man hab ich mal gelesen zwei drei Tage in Kaffeepulver laufen lassen. 
Erstens wegen dem Geruch und sie sollen einen leichten Bronzeton annehmen .
Hab ich selbst aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Inni (28. Januar 2019)

Wo bestellt ihr denn eure Maden online? Am Sa wieder die letzte halb vergammelte Dose Maden bekommen. Die Händler kaufen kaum was nach weil kaum einer was kauft.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2019)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Bei Wettangeln vor ca. 35-40 Jahren haben wir unsere Maden auch eingefärbt.
> Es gab zu der Zeit in den diversen Angelgeschäften kleine Plastkflaschen, mir roter Flüssigkeit. Es hatte die Farbe von Rote Bete Saft, war aber definitif keiner. Man hat einen 1/4 Ltr. der Maden über Nacht in der Suppe laufen gelassen und am anderen Tag waren sie schön eingefärbt.
> Die meisten waren normal rot, aber einige waren dabei, die waren richtig neonrot. Wodurch diese andere Färbung zustande kam, haben wir nie rausbekommen.
> Fakt war: Bei einer Beißpause, wenn im ganzen Sektor nicht mehr gefangen wurde, hat man eine von den Neonroten und eine Weiße auf den Haken gesteckt. Das brachte dann meistens wieder einen Fisch ans Band. Die anderen fingen in der Zeit weiterhin nichts.
> Ich glaube an verschiedene Farben.


Der Farbstoff, der zum Verbot geführt hat, ist schon lange nicht mehr in der Mache. In des das Verbot hat Bestand. Einfach über den Umweg, dass zum menschlichen Verzehr bestimmte Tiere nicht mit künstlich gefärbtem Futter genährt werden dürfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenn die Masse zb Vanille im Futter hätte, hab ich das garantiert nicht !




Nur wie bekommst du das raus?
Lassen die dich ihr Futter kosten oder dran riechen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Der Farbstoff, der zum Verbot geführt hat, ist schon lange nicht mehr in der Mache. In des das Verbot hat Bestand. Einfach über den Umweg, dass zum menschlichen Verzehr bestimmte Tiere nicht mit künstlich gefärbtem Futter genährt werden dürfen.



Echt?
Wo steht das denn?


----------



## Kauli11 (28. Januar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Erstens wegen dem Geruch und sie sollen einen leichten Bronzeton annehmen .



Stimmt so.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Januar 2019)

Wobei ich jetzt hier einige FLAS (wieder was gelernt, ich bevorzuge Gerätehändler des geringsten Misstrauens) kenne die farbige Maden (meist mit eingefärbten Maden im Mix) offen anbieten


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2019)

Die frisch gekauften Maden aus der Tüte in Dosen, dann eine knappe handvoll Grundfutter drauf. Das trocknet sie und der Ammoniakduft geht weg. Mehr Aufwand gibt es nicht.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?
> Wo steht das denn?


Das wird einem bei vielen Händlern so erzählt. Ist mir aber auch egal. Ich kaufe notgedrungen das, was da ist. Die Alternative sind halt gar keine Maden.


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. Januar 2019)

Inni schrieb:


> Wo bestellt ihr denn eure Maden online? Am Sa wieder die letzte halb vergammelte Dose Maden bekommen. Die Händler kaufen kaum was nach weil kaum einer was kauft.


da habe ich glück, mein händler hat immer topfrische maden da.
wenn wir in angelurlaub fahren muß ich immer für alle mitbringen, die maden der kollegen überstehen meist kaum die ersten zwei tage.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2019)

Na gut aber es blieben ja zum Färben noch natürliche Farbstoffe, wie sie auch in Lebensmitteln verwendet werden.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Januar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na gut aber es blieben ja zum Färben noch atürliche Farbstoffe, wie sie auch in Lebensmitteln verwendet werden.


Kaffeepulver


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2019)

Selber herumbaatzeln ist mir zu viel Sauerei. Nehm ich halt die weißen Krabbler. Am Rhein sind sie eh für die Grundeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kaffeepulver





Ich dachte eher an Rote Beete Pulver damit dabei rote Maden rauskommen und keine krabbelnden Koffeinjunkies.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2019)

Currypulver macht sie auch leicht gelblich - und es geht wieder von den Pfoten ab.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Januar 2019)

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> da habe ich glück, mein händler hat immer topfrische maden da.
> wenn wir in angelurlaub fahren muß ich immer für alle mitbringen, die maden der kollegen überstehen meist kaum die ersten zwei tage.


Wichtig finde ich das alle möglichst gleich das Licht der Welt erblickt haben, dann verpuppen sie sich wenigstens zeitnah alle gleich .
Wenn man denn selbst Caster zieht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Selber herumbaatzeln ist mir zu viel Sauerei. Nehm ich halt die weißen Krabbler. Am Rhein sind sie eh für die Grundeln.



Eher als Denkanstoß für die Produzenten. 

Selbst züchten wollte ich jetzt auch keine mehr, so wie früher.

Die Katzen sind ja auch weniger geworden inzwischen oder werden von den Haltern  in der Bude gemästet.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2019)

Ja "züchten" müsste mir einfallen. Kann mich noch gut an den toten Hasen erinnern, den wir über eine Stelle am Bach gehängt haben... ein mörderischer Duft, wenn der Wind uns nicht hold war.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Januar 2019)

Puaaah, bei aller Liebe zum angeln aber Maden selbst züchten, ne .
Das gäbe Stress mit den Nachbarn


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2019)

Worauf du aber wenigstens zwei lassen kannst!


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Worauf du aber wenigstens zwei lassen kannst!


Bestimmt sogar aber den Frieden hier werde ich dafür nicht opfern ,wenn ich jetzt jemand nicht leiden mag......... ..


----------



## Matrix85 (28. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Selber herumbaatzeln ist mir zu viel Sauerei. Nehm ich halt die weißen Krabbler. Am Rhein sind sie eh für die Grundeln.


100% nicht! Grundeln gehen drauf, dass lässt sich nicht vermeiden, aber sobald größere Fische auf den Platz kommen verziehen sich die Grundeln schlagartig


----------



## Allround-Angler (28. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Das wird einem bei vielen Händlern so erzählt. Ist mir aber auch egal. Ich kaufe notgedrungen das, was da ist. Die Alternative sind halt gar keine Maden.


Ach, Händler erzählen viel. Und was ist dann mit den rotfleischigen "Lachsforellen", mit künstlichen Carotinoiden eingefärbt?


----------



## Tricast (28. Januar 2019)

Die Maden lassen wir direkt beim Händler in einen Madenbeutel geben, zu Hause noch mal absieben, eine handvoll Maismehl dazu und ab in den Kühlschrank.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Januar 2019)

Das sind scheinbar keine krebserregenden Stoffe sondern welche in Lebensmittelqalität


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2019)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Ach, Händler erzählen viel. Und was ist dann mit den rotfleischigen "Lachsforellen", mit künstlichen Carotinoiden eingefärbt?


Das wissen wir Angler. Den Kunden dieser Fische wird was von "natürlichen Krebstierchen" verzapft. Aber wenigstens beim Lebensmittel Fisch haben wir Angler den Vorzug, was wir uns in die Küche bitten.


----------



## Allround-Angler (28. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das sind scheinbar keine krebserregenden Stoffe sondern welche in Lebensmittelqalität


Na klar, gut finde ich es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## ulli1958m (28. Januar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Maden kann ,soll man hab ich mal gelesen zwei drei Tage in Kaffeepulver laufen lassen.
> Erstens wegen dem Geruch und sie sollen einen leichten Bronzeton annehmen .
> Hab ich selbst aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


Das werde ich demnächst probieren....auch den Kaffeeprütt aus dem Vollautomaten der immer in die Biotonne gewandert ist, kommt mal mit ins Anfutter 

Habe mal mit einen Madenlieferanten aus NL gesprochen, weil mein wasserfester Edding auch nicht lange auf der Made hielt. Er sagte von innen bekommst du keine Färbung mehr an die Maden (passiert anfänglich im Wachstum)....würde nur von aussen gehen...erst die Maden durch Madenreiniger laufen lassen z.B. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Danach die Maden schnell durch Wasser mit Spüli ziehen....anschließend mit klarem Wasser abspülen und trocken laufen lassen, dann dauert es einige Zeit bis sich wieder Ammoniak bildet und somit würde von aussen angebrachte Farbstoffe länger halten....bei mir war`s der Eddingstift der dadurch mit in die Feederbox gehört


----------



## Ukel (28. Januar 2019)

Die Farbstoffe wurden damals wegen der schon von Minimax erwähnten Krebsfälle und auch wegen der rot durchgefärbten Aale, die die Maden einverleibten, irgendwann verboten. Gerade der Aal mit seinem hohen Fettanteil lagert Farbstoffe bestens im Fleisch ein. Außer Krebs können Farbstoffe noch andere Erkrankungen verursachen, u.a. Allergien.  In der Weser z.b. kamen damals rote Maden bei Wettangeln in Massen zum Einsatz und waren auch zum gezielten Fang von Aalen gut geeignet, weil diese sich voll darauf eingeschossen hatten.
Vor allem rote und gelbe Farbstoffe, besonders die von früher, waren sehr bedenklich, aber auch die neueren sind ja durchaus umstritten, die Regelungen dazu sind ziemlich unübersichtlich. Die heutzutage wieder kaufbaren roten Maden sollen da besser sein, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.
Allerdings kann meiner Erfahrung nach eine farbige Made durchaus den einen oder anderen zusätzlichen Fisch bringen, muss aber nicht sein, je nachdem, was Fische grad wollen.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2019)

Die grell rosa gefärbten Aal, das Muskelfleisch, kenne ich von Irland, wo ja stellenweise regelrecht inflationär mit roten Maden gefüttert gefischt wird. Da ist mir dann der Gusto auf Aal endgültig vergangen...


----------



## ulli1958m (28. Januar 2019)

Das Zeug hält auch für kurze Zeit an den Maden wenn sie vorher nass gemacht und anschließend ins Pulver getaucht werden
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00I6BLIRO/ref=asc_df_B00I6BLIRO58150042/?tag=joggonli-21&creative=22662&creativeASIN=B00I6BLIRO&linkCode=df0


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2019)

Ich find die ganze Madendiskussion sehr interessant. Fantastic hat ja weiter oben schon angedeutet, das ein Problem beim Madenangeln der Transport der Krabbler zum Futterplatz ist, insbesondere in der Strömung oder um durch die Ukel-Piranha-Zone zu gelangen. Klar, Madenkörbchen ist ne Lösung zum Feedern, und man kann natürlich die Maden auch in Futterballen einkneten. Aber bei der treibenden Pose, und wenn man leicht ohne Grundfutter unterwegs sein möchte? Baitdropper ist keine gute Lösung für mich, viel zu schwer für die leichte Posenrute. PVA ist viel Gehampel. Madenkleber... ? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Januar 2019)

Der Justus jonas von Browning hatte mal einen Artikel in der fuf übers barbenangeln. Da hat er maden zu einem Fladen geklebt und dann Bruchstücke eingeworfen. 
Auf mich wirkt das unentspannt und "cheatig", baitdroper finde ich interessant. Mit meinen 1,5lbs müsste da was gehen, nur wie schnell man dann wieder die Angel scharf in die Spur kriegt?


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich find die ganze Madendiskussion sehr interessant. Fantastic hat ja weiter oben schon angedeutet, das ein Problem beim Madenangeln der Transport der Krabbler zum Futterplatz ist, insbesondere in der Strömung oder um durch die Ukel-Piranha-Zone zu gelangen. Klar, Madenkörbchen ist ne Lösung zum Feedern, und man kann natürlich die Maden auch in Futterballen einkneten. Aber bei der treibenden Pose, und wenn man leicht ohne Grundfutter unterwegs sein möchte? Baitdropper ist keine gute Lösung für mich, viel zu schwer für die leichte Posenrute. PVA ist viel Gehampel. Madenkleber... ? Was meint ihr?


Das lässt sich kaum pauschal beantworten, weil die Bedingungen zu unterschiedlich sind.

An der kleinen Wurm direkt per Schleuder mitten in den Bach. Das wenige, was die Döbelbrut abgreift ist zu marginal. Mit der Methode brauche ich am Rhein nicht antreten. Da wären die Maggoten schneller in Holland, als ich die Montage nachgeworfen habe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich find die ganze Madendiskussion sehr interessant. Fantastic hat ja weiter oben schon angedeutet, das ein Problem beim Madenangeln der Transport der Krabbler zum Futterplatz ist, insbesondere in der Strömung oder um durch die Ukel-Piranha-Zone zu gelangen. Klar, Madenkörbchen ist ne Lösung zum Feedern, und man kann natürlich die Maden auch in Futterballen einkneten. Aber bei der treibenden Pose, und wenn man leicht ohne Grundfutter unterwegs sein möchte? Baitdropper ist keine gute Lösung für mich, viel zu schwer für die leichte Posenrute. PVA ist viel Gehampel. Madenkleber... ? Was meint ihr?



Madenkleber und Splitt. Dann rauschen diese Ballen an den Rotfedern/Ükeln vorbei. Machen einige Stipper bei uns so. Dann kannst du Pur füttern.

Splitt = Gewicht
Kleber = Haftung


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2019)

Wie ist denn das Zeug im Handling? Kann ich die allesamt zuhause anmachen, oder geht das nur Portionsweise vor Ort?


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Januar 2019)

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/friedfischangeln/maden-kleben-anleitung-madenkleber-feederangeln

Ich würde das eher direkt am Wasser machen. Ich glaube die maden halten verklebt nicht unbedingt länger


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Zeug im Handling? Kann ich die allesamt zuhause anmachen, oder geht das nur Portionsweise vor Ort?



Du nimmst dir eine Schale, mischt die Maden zu 1/4 mit Splitt. Danach nur super leicht befeuchten. Paar Tröpfchen, dann vermischen. Danach Kleber rauf, in der Menge, das die Oberfläche der Schale mit einem leichten Film bedeckt ist (Hautzart). Alles vermengen. Die Feuchtigkeit lässt den Kleber haften, es verbindet sich alles. Im Wasser spült es sich dann frei.

Ich hab das letztes Jahr genau 3x gemacht und 2x wurde es nen Gummiball der hochgradig Fies gehaftet hat.


----------



## Nemo (29. Januar 2019)

Wenn man den Berichten Glauben schenken darf, müsste es helfen, die Maden durch ein Kokain-LSD-Gemisch kriechen zu lassen. Das müsste innerhalb von Sekunden die ersten Junkieaale und andere Grund- und Mittelwassersuchteln ans Band bringen.

Als Bonus entstehen zudem auch die entsprechenden Farben. Zwar nur im Geiste, aber wenn die Made dran glaubt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (29. Januar 2019)

https://www.uli-beyer.com/de/monstertechnik/koeder/102-farben-unter-wasser

Demnach ist die Farbe Rot in 3m Wassertiefe (je nach Gewässer) kaum noch zu erkennen.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Januar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> https://www.uli-beyer.com/de/monstertechnik/koeder/102-farben-unter-wasser
> 
> Demnach ist die Farbe Rot in 3m Wassertiefe (je nach Gewässer) kaum noch zu erkennen.


Was lustigerweise dazu geführt hat, dass Hersteller von roten Stahlvorfächern damit geworben haben, sie seien unter Wasser unsichtbar, was mir ein sichtlich entsetzter Uli B. mitgeteilt hat


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Januar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> https://www.uli-beyer.com/de/monstertechnik/koeder/102-farben-unter-wasser
> 
> Demnach ist die Farbe Rot in 3m Wassertiefe (je nach Gewässer) kaum noch zu erkennen.



Streng genommen ist die Farbe Rot da kaum noch zu erkennen. Das Stahlvorfach wird dann aber quasi fast komplett schwarz wirken und wäre durchaus weiterhin zu erkennen. Farblosigkeit bedeutet nicht Unsichtbarkeit.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Januar 2019)

Ebend


----------



## gründler (29. Januar 2019)

Moin

Ich hatte 2007 oder so schon mal etliches geschrieben...

Maden innerlich zu färben geht nur übers futter im Wachstum,die Farben die dafür eingesetzt werden sind z.t umstritten,trotzdem werden diese Substanzen heute noch in etlichen Berufen benutzt sind aber nur mit Gewerbeschein etc. zu beziehen.

Ich habe damals etliche hundert Liter selbst gezüchtet darunter auch Rote Gelbe Grüne usw.

Mit Lebensmittelfarbe oder Futterfarbe kriegt man Maden *Nicht* so gefärbt wie mit diesen ""Verbotenen"" Farbstoffen,weder von aussen noch von innen übers füttern,wer also meint mit Lebensmittelfarbe/Futterfärber und Fleisch kriegt er genauso Maden hin wie die gekauften wird enttäuscht.Die Farbe muss bestimmte Eigenschaften aufweisen und das tun die ganzen Futterfärber/Lebensmittelfärber und co nicht.

Diese Farbstoffe spalten nicht das Innenleben der Made und so entsteht keine durchgehende Färbung.

Madenzucht geht auch fast ohne Geruch....Eimer mit 20cm Sägemehl und darin Hänchenfleisch zum füttern rein,pro tag brauch man je nach Menge der Maden ca 1 Hähnchenschnitzel (bitte Hähnchen nehmen),stinkt kaum und macht bessere Maden wie auf Schwein oder Fisch.Rind macht eher dunklere Maden wenn es ungefärbt bleibt.Das ganze ca 7 tage lang dann sind sie groß genug.In dieser Zeit muss das futter gefärbt sein.Wenn ihr jeden tag ein Schnitzel reinlegt wird dieses sofort gefressen und es gibt kaum Geruchsbelästigungen,das ganze am besten an einem Schattigen Ort um 15-20grad. 

Zum belegen nimmt man ein Stk. fleisch und legt es 1 tag in die Sonne oder zu Fliegen,danach das belegte fleisch in einen Eimer mit Sägemehl packen und das ganze mit einem Tuch oder Fliegengitter abdichten (so das sie Atmen können).
Eimerdeckel sind nicht so gut.... das ganze sollte offen bleiben,nur halt gegen neues eindringen von Fliegen sichern,so das keine neuen Eier dazu gelegt werden können.
Sonst hat man verschieden Stadien der Maden,jetzt füttert man sie mit gefärbten fleisch (das fleisch wird vorher in der gewünschten Farbe gefärbt,das geht zb in einem mehrstündigen Farbwasserbad).
Nach ca 7 tagen groß füttern die Maden aussieben und durch frisches Sägemehl laufen lassen.

Mit Lebensmittelfarbe und co funzt es so gut wie nicht,man bekommt nicht die Farben hin die man gern hätte und die man von gekauften kennt,meist bleiben die Maden weiß egal wie viel Lebensmittelfarbe man benutzt.


Ps: Und Nein ich werde die einzelnen Farben nicht beim Namen nennen,habe ich jahrelang nicht getan und tue es weiter nicht,eine wurde ja schon genannt Sudanrot,diese macht Maden Dunkelrot.... um sie dann noch leuchten zu lassen brauch es ein Löffel anderen Färber dazu.

Die Farbstoffe sind laut Futtermittelgesetz Verboten und dürfen nicht an Tiere die zum Verzehr dienen verfüttert werden,sie töten  Wasserorganismen auf lange Zeit und schädigen die Umwelt langfristig und verursachen "angeblich" Krebs. Ratten die damit gefüttert wurden,bekamen diverse Tumore und sind daran gestorben.

Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten... ^^

lg


----------



## gründler (29. Januar 2019)

Ach ja um Maden gelblich zu bekommen,kann man sie in
*Kurkuma *paar tage laufen lassen,so bekommen sie ein Gelbstich der aber nicht so wirkt wie die gekauften gelben aber trotzdem gelblich erscheint und länger hält.

Auch von Sensas gibt es was Sensas TURMERIC ist auf Kurkuma aufgebaut und wirkt wie geschrieben.



Was noch geht,ganz frische Maden besorgen (schwarzer Punkt auf Maden... ist der Magen der Made) je dunkler der Magen ist desto frischer die Made.
Glas mit Deckel und paar ganz kleine Löcher in Deckel rein machen,Maden rein packen und ganz bißchen Wasser mit Lebensmittelfarbe hinzu so 2mm hoch,Maden da drin 2 tage im Kühlschrank oder kalten Ort um 5-10grad laufen lassen.Der Magen der Made färbt sich in der entsprechenden Farbe,so erhält man weiße Maden mit Roten Grünen etc. Punkt/Auge nennt es wie ihr mögt.
lg


----------



## yukonjack (29. Januar 2019)

Was wäre denn mit dem Saft der roten Beete ?


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Januar 2019)

Nein


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> https://www.uli-beyer.com/de/monstertechnik/koeder/102-farben-unter-wasser
> 
> Demnach ist die Farbe Rot in 3m Wassertiefe (je nach Gewässer) kaum noch zu erkennen.


WIR sehen rot ab einer gewissen Tiefe nicht mehr. Was die FISCH noch wahrnehmen ist aber vollkommen offen. Nicht umsonst sind rote Köder auch bei großer Tiefe eine Bank.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2019)

Eben. Was ein Fisch da sieht ist doch gar nicht klar.

Warum fangen die japanroten Twister im tiefen Meer so gut(wie man berichtet)?


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> WIR sehen rot ab einer gewissen Tiefe nicht mehr. Was die FISCH noch wahrnehmen ist aber vollkommen offen. Nicht umsonst sind rote Köder auch bei großer Tiefe eine Bank.



Offen ist das ganz und gar nicht. Rote Farbe (wie alle anderen Farben auch) entsteht ja dadurch, dass das Objekt alle Anteile des Lichtspektrums absorbiert, außer eben den roten Anteilen. Die roten Anteile werden reflektiert, das Auge detektiert rote Lichtstrahlen und sagt: Dat Ding is rot! Licht wird nun aber vom Wasser absorbiert, und zwar die roten Anteile viel stärker als die blauen. Wenn ganz unten dann garkein rotes Licht mehr ankommt, da kann das Objekt auch kein rotes Licht mehr reflektieren und darum auch für Fische nicht mehr rot wirken. Das rote Objekt würde dort einfach gar kein Licht mehr reflektieren und ist damit einfach schwarz.


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Januar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eben. Was ein Fisch da sieht ist doch gar nicht klar.
> 
> Warum fangen die japanroten Twister im tiefen Meer so gut(wie man berichtet)?



Die wirken wahrscheinlich tiefschwarz in der Tiefe, was ja auch einen Reiz auf die Fische haben kann. Aber rot wirken sie auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2019)

Wer weiß genau, was ein Fisch wirklich sieht? Was sieht er wie, wie nimmt er es wahr, was sieht er darin? - Ich weiß das nicht!


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die roten Anteile werden reflektiert, das Auge detektiert rote Lichtstrahlen und sagt: Dat Ding is rot!



Das ist nicht so klar.
Unsere Augen sehe diese Wellenlänge zwar als rot aber vielleicht "empfinden" Fische ja ne andere Farbe?


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so klar.
> Unsere Augen sehe diese Wellenlänge zwar als rot aber vielleicht sehen Fische ja ne andere Farbe?


Wir haben vor allem eine Vorstellung, von dem was wir machen, wie es wirken müsste. Bezogen auf unser Denken natürlich. Wie weit ist ein Fischhirn in der Lage dem zu folgen? Wenn es folgern kann, was ich nur sehr bedingt sehe, was kommt dabei heraus?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2019)

Man kann nicht wissen was ein Fisch sieht oder denkt ohne ihn zu fragen!


----------



## fishhawk (29. Januar 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die wirken wahrscheinlich tiefschwarz in der Tiefe, was ja auch einen Reiz auf die Fische haben kann. Aber rot wirken sie auf keinen Fall.



Also soweit ich weiß muss es echtes Japanrot sein, weil das angeblich uv-aktiv ist. 

Ansonsten halte ich es  wie Andal. Ich habe weder solche Köder selber beim Tauchen in unterschiedlichen Tiefen/Wassertrübung beobachtet, noch habe ich telepathische Verbindung zu Fischen.

Also könnte ich nur spekulieren, was und wie ein Fisch da sieht. Und das will hier sicher keiner hören.


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2019)

Und die Erfahrungen mit roter Farbe sind so unterschiedlich, wie sie unterschiedlicher nicht sein können. Auf Kunstköder mit dieser Farbe reagieren vor allem Barsche und Rapfen. Auf rote Boilies, gerne auch richtig grell, reagieren Karpfen nicht schlecht. Das sind Fakten, wie sie sich mir gezeigt haben. Mehr muss ich gar nicht wissen. Das gilt natürlich auch für andere Farben und Spezies.


----------



## Allround-Angler (29. Januar 2019)

Japanrot ist fluoreszierend, das heißt UV-licht , das sehr tief dringt, wird umgewandelt zu rot, was wiederum einen helleren Köder bewirkt und das Rot kann dann ca. 3 m weit gesehen werden.


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Januar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man kann nicht wissen was ein Fisch sieht oder denkt ohne ihn zu fragen!


Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Januar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so klar.
> Unsere Augen sehe diese Wellenlänge zwar als rot aber vielleicht sehen Fische ja ne andere Farbe?



Sie sehen die gleiche Farbe, denn die Farbe wird allein durch die Wellenlänge(n) des Lichts bestimmt und durch nichts anderes. Vielleicht empfinden sie die Farbe aber anders als wir, das mag sein. Fakt ist trotzdem: Je tiefer im Wasser, desto weniger farbig ist das Objekt, und das gilt für alle Farben.

Wir Menschen empfinden Licht mit ca. 400 Nanometern Wellenlänge als Rot. Wenn der Fisch Licht mit 400nm Wellenlänge nicht als Rot, sondern als Grün empfindet - meinetwegen. Das ändert aber nichts an der Wellenlänge von 400nm des abgestrahlten Lichts dieser für uns rot wirkenden Objekte. Licht dieser Wellenlänge wird im Wasser am stärksten rausgefiltert und kommt in einer gewisse Tiefe gar nicht mehr an. Wenn eben diese Lichtstrahlen das Fischauge aber gar nicht erreichen, weil sie vorher schon komplett rausgefiltert wurden, dann kann der Fisch diese Farbe (wie auch immer sie für den Fisch wirken mag) aber nicht sehen.

Das sind soweit pysikalische und biologische Tatsachen. Entscheidender sind für uns bei roten Ködern aber eigentlich die Fragen, wie viel von diesem 400nm-Licht in welcher Tiefe noch vorhanden ist und ob die Fische für diese Wellenlänge vielleicht deutlich empfindlicher sind als wir Menschen. Aber auch das ist wieder von Fischart zu Fischart unterschiedlich und das zu untersuchen wäre zwar möglich, aber hat außer für uns Angler mit unseren roten Ködern keinen Nutzen und deshalb wird sich auch kein Biologe die Mühe machen, hier genaue Werte zu bestimmen.


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2019)

Ja natürlich sehen die die gleiche Farbe. Das Auge des Betrachters ändert ja nicht die Physik. Aber was nehmen sie WIRKLICH wahr?


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Januar 2019)

Was sie wirklich wahrnehmen ist doch egal...Tatsache scheint ja zu sein, dass die roten Maden sich sowohl im flachen Wasser, als auch im tieferen Wasser offenbar deutlich von der Umgebung abzeichnen. Ich vermute eben im flachen Wasser durch ihre knallige Farbe und im tieferen Wasser durch ihre starke Farblosigkeit. Das ist aber nur unwichtige Spekulation. Wichtig ist ja nur, DASS sie sich irgendwie abheben.


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2019)

Wir Menschen werden es nie herausbekommen, was andere Lebensformen wirklich sehen. Machen wir halt das, von dem wir überzeugt sind, dass es uns Fische bringt.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wir Menschen werden es nie herausbekommen, was andere Lebensformen wirklich sehen. *Machen wir halt das, von dem wir überzeugt sind*, dass es uns Fische bringt.


Ich dachte ganz kurz es kommt "Tiere ausrotten"


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich dachte ganz kurz es kommt "Tiere ausrotten"


Um Gott's Wuin! So gut solltest du mich aber kennen!


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Um Gott's Wuin! So gut solltest du mich aber kennen!


Du kannst doch auch nix für meinen queren Schädel. Ich habe heute (heute?) einen extrem zynischen, ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du kannst doch auch nix für meinen queren Schädel. Ich habe heute (heute?) einen extrem zynischen, ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (30. Januar 2019)

So ganz unerforscht scheint das Sehverhalten von Fischen nicht zu sein.
Beispiel:
https://www.myfishingbox.com/welche-farben-sehen-fische/


----------



## ulli1958m (30. Januar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> So ganz unerforscht scheint das Sehverhalten von Fischen nicht zu sein.
> Beispiel:
> https://www.myfishingbox.com/welche-farben-sehen-fische/


Dann brauchen wir *blaue* Maden....nix *ROT *
.....weil die in der Tiefe am besten sichtbar für den Fisch sind


----------



## rutilus69 (30. Januar 2019)

Also die Maden mit Korn präparieren?


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Januar 2019)

Wer angelt denn so tief?!


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube, das Kontraste auch eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Vielleicht liegts an dem Kontrastreichtum das Kombis wie Made-Caster oder Made-Mystic (meiner Erfahrung nach) ziemlich fängig sind, mehr als einfarbige Köder. Oder eben die Maden mit ner roten künstlichen oder echten Made pimpen. Viele Raubfischköder setzten ja auch nicht umsonst auf Kontrastakzente.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (30. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wer angelt denn so tief?!



Das ist ja nicht mal die Frage.

In dem verlinkten Bericht geht es ja um das Auge, um irgendwelche Stäbchen und um  das Absorptionsmaximum.

In einem weiteren Bericht geht es um Forellen.
Da spielt nun die Farbe blau auch eine Rolle.

Welches Absorptionsmaximum haben nun unsere Friedfische? 

Googelt mal...


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Welches Absorptionsmaximum haben nun unsere Friedfische?



Also, für so ne Pfannenplötze rechne ich einen großzügigen Klacks Butter oder Butterschmalz. Mehliert, versteht sich. Mit Panade steigt natürlich das
Absorptionsmaximum.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> So ganz unerforscht scheint das Sehverhalten von Fischen nicht zu sein.
> Beispiel:
> https://www.myfishingbox.com/welche-farben-sehen-fische/


Ein Bericht auf der Seite eines Ködervertreibers, der von dem Ködervetreiber bezahlt wird...

"Rauchen ist gesund! gez. Dr. Marlboro!"


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Januar 2019)

Es gibt da mehrere Berichte wieviele Farbrezeptoren die Fische denn haben,leider klaffen diese teilweise weit auseinander .
Und nu ?
Watt ist denn richtig ?
Solange ich fange ist mir das fast Latte


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2019)

Wie viele Rezeptoren es hat, kann man auszählen. Aber nicht das, was das sparsame Fischhirn draus macht. That's it!


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Januar 2019)

Er wird sie ja nicht zum Spaß haben .


----------



## rhinefisher (31. Januar 2019)

Moin!
Was ich wirklich ulkig finde, ist die Tatsache, das Fische eigentlich keine Maden mögen.
In meinen Aquarien tummelten sich fast alle europäischen Fischarten - nicht eine davon fraß gerne Maden.
Egal was man füttert, ob Wurm, Krabbe oder Fisch, ALLES wird sofort gefressen - nur die Maden werden kurz zerkaut um dann wieder ausgespuckt zu werden.
Es dauert eine ganze Weile die Fische an Maden als Nahrung zu gewöhnen.
Eigentlich sehr sonderbar... .


----------



## ulli1958m (31. Januar 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> In meinen Aquarien tummelten sich fast alle europäischen Fischarten - nicht eine davon fraß gerne Maden.
> Egal was man füttert, ob Wurm, Krabbe oder Fisch, ALLES wird sofort gefressen - nur die Maden werden kurz zerkaut um dann wieder ausgespuckt zu werden.
> 
> Eigentlich sehr sonderbar... .


....iss wie bei den Bayern....die Weischwürstel lutschen die auch nur aus


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Januar 2019)

Es ist eben ein Unterschied ob aquarium oder naturgewässer. Ich habe mal meinem Vater maden in den Teich gekippt. Es dauerte ein paar Minuten und dann waren sie binnen eines Murmeltierzwinkerns ratzfatz weg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Januar 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Was ich wirklich ulkig finde, ist die Tatsache, das Fische eigentlich keine Maden mögen.
> In meinen Aquarien tummelten sich fast alle europäischen Fischarten - nicht eine davon fraß gerne Maden.
> Egal was man füttert, ob Wurm, Krabbe oder Fisch, ALLES wird sofort gefressen - nur die Maden werden kurz zerkaut um dann wieder ausgespuckt zu werden.
> ...



Wenn Sie beim zerkauen, der Made diese Ausrutscher und so den leicht zu verdauenden Inhalt der Maden verwerten, ist das doch nicht verwunderlich.

Sie haben vermutlich regelmäßig ausreichend  Futter zur Verfügung, das würde ich in der Natur nicht so erwarten, da ist der Futterneid vielleicht größer.

Aber das satte Fische selektiver fressen finde ich nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Was ich wirklich ulkig finde, ist die Tatsache, das Fische eigentlich keine Maden mögen.
> In meinen Aquarien tummelten sich fast alle europäischen Fischarten - nicht eine davon fraß gerne Maden.
> Egal was man füttert, ob Wurm, Krabbe oder Fisch, ALLES wird sofort gefressen - nur die Maden werden kurz zerkaut um dann wieder ausgespuckt zu werden.
> ...


Deine Fische sind eben restlos verzogen!


----------



## Tricast (31. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht ist das ja auch ein verwöhnter Einzelfisch so wie unsere Töle ein verwöhnter Einzelhund ist.


----------



## snorreausflake (31. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Farben ohnehin immer einen Auslöser für einen Reiz setzen ist klar, ich denke bei Farben oder Mitteln, das der Geruch halt nicht zu penetrant sein darf. Ich hatte schon rote Maden, die rochen nach Sonderposten Reinigungsabteilung. Beim jetzigen Händler ist das anders, dafür sind sie nicht knackig rot, wie auf dem Foto halt. Gibt ja auch unterschiedliche Stufen in der Ausprägung.


Der ein oder andere kennt vielleicht "Mystic"
Das Zeug kommt verpackt in kleinen Tuben und richt extrem nach Lösemitteln, so wie der gute alte Uhu Flüssigklebstoff.
Gerade wenn das Zeug frisch an den Haken gemacht wird und noch extrem stinkt, kamen bei mir immer die heftigsten Bisse....
Keine Ahnung warum das so ist, aber für unser menschliches Geruchempfinden kann man sich das zuerst nicht vorstellen, dass darauf ein Fisch beißt.


----------



## Matrix85 (31. Januar 2019)

ich Probier die Reds im März gleich mal auch am Rhein!


----------



## phirania (31. Januar 2019)

Zum Glück wird es irgendwann mal wieder Sommer und wir können so viel neues ausprobieren

Moin!
Was ich wirklich ulkig finde, ist die Tatsache, das Fische eigentlich keine Maden mögen.
In meinen Aquarien tummelten sich fast alle europäischen Fischarten - nicht eine davon fraß gerne Maden.
Egal was man füttert, ob Wurm, Krabbe oder Fisch, ALLES wird sofort gefressen - nur die Maden werden kurz zerkaut um dann wieder ausgespuckt zu werden.
Es dauert eine ganze Weile die Fische an Maden als Nahrung zu gewöhnen.
Eigentlich sehr sonderbar... .


Das gleiche habe ich bei mir im Aquarium auch beobachtet.
Rotaugen Brasse und CO,Maden wollten die nie nur Rote Mückenlaven


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Januar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Aber das satte Fische selektiver fressen finde ich nicht verwunderlich.


Machen meine gefangenen im Aquarium nicht anders. 
Wenn der Bauch eine gewisse Fülle erreicht hat wird nur noch der Saft rausgequetscht und der Rest ausgespuckt.


----------



## thanatos (31. Januar 2019)

Ja rote Maden haben einen höheren Reiz und die Mischung weiß/rot noch mehr .Am besten sind die rot gefütterten
normale Lebensmittelfarbe wird oft nicht angenommen ,die Haut färbende Farben haben oft einen unangenehmen Geruch
den man wieder mit anderen Düften übertünchen muß.Zum Stippen so nur für mich nehme ich sie so wie gekauft aus der Dose
aber zum Vergleichsangeln werden sie in einer milden Spülmittellösung gebadet getrocknet und kommen dann wieder mit ein paar Tropfen Zibetoel in die Dose vor dem Angeln werden sie dann noch mit Maismehl gepudert .Als erstes kommt eine stinknormale,
billige rote oder gelbe Silikonmade die in gleichem Öl eingelegt ist auf den Haken dann die weiße lebige .
Ist genauso erfolgreich wie gefärbte echte Maden es ist zu dem Duft nur der optische Reiz.


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Januar 2019)

Ich habe seit bestimmt fünf Jahren rote Gummimaden in meiner Kiepe.
Noch immer original verpackt und noch nie benutzt.


----------



## Matrix85 (31. Januar 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> Ja rote Maden haben einen höheren Reiz und die Mischung weiß/rot noch mehr .Am besten sind die rot gefütterten
> normale Lebensmittelfarbe wird oft nicht angenommen ,die Haut färbende Farben haben oft einen unangenehmen Geruch
> den man wieder mit anderen Düften übertünchen muß.Zum Stippen so nur für mich nehme ich sie so wie gekauft aus der Dose
> aber zum Vergleichsangeln werden sie in einer milden Spülmittellösung gebadet getrocknet und kommen dann wieder mit ein paar Tropfen Zibetoel in die Dose vor dem Angeln werden sie dann noch mit Maismehl gepudert .Als erstes kommt eine stinknormale,
> ...



Ich würde zum angeln mindestens einen halben Liter rote Maden mitnehmen, natürlich nicht im Winter, aber wenn die Fische aktiv sind geh ich nicht unter 1 Liter Maden an den Rhein. 
Die Roten Maden kann man doch ganz einfach bestellen. 
Ich werd auch mehr mit toten Maden Fischen


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich habe seit bestimmt fünf Jahren rote Gummimaden in meiner Kiepe.
> Noch immer original verpackt und noch nie benutzt.


Ein Fehler - die Dinger sind wirklich eine Bank!

Hier ist alles unecht. Die auftreibenden Gummimaden und die Perle von einem Meeresvorfach. Sehr empfehlenswert, wenn einem Kleinfisch den Nerv raubt.


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Januar 2019)

@Andal ,sieht lecker aus.
Außer den Maden habe ich auch noch Fake Mais der noch jungfräulich ist.
Der Mais leuchtet sogar im dunklen.
Fand ich einfach interessant aber da ich bis dato nicht über meine Fänge meckern kann war ich zu bequem was neues auszuprobieren.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2019)

Der Vorteil an den Artifical Baits. Man montiert sie in aller Ruhe zu Hause, mit Sekundenkleber und das Zeug bleibt am Haar. Man muss sich dann nur noch um die Befüllung des Futterkorbes kümmern. Die Grundeln, oder andere Kleinfische am See können einen dann mal. Auch die Auffälligkeit gegenüber echten Ködern kann bisweilen einen signifikant positiven Unterschied ausmachen!


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Januar 2019)

AB Solo zu verwenden habe ich mich bisher nicht getraut aber eine rote Made (zwei sind nackig und eine schämt sich ist die Formel) kann tatsächlich den Unterschied machen. Oftmals sind die beißenden Fische dann größer (handgroß statt fingerlang  ) und knallen brachial auf den köder


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2019)

Zwei Dinge sind bei AB's unabdingbar...

1. Man muss sich einfach trauen, sie zu verwenden.
2. Man muss sich unbedingt darüber im Klaren sein, dass es künstliche Köder sind.


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Januar 2019)

Punkt 1 ok, Punkt 2 ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2019)

Ich hab gelbe benutzt in Kombi mit normalen Maden und darauf beißt's gut.
Nicht unbedingt besser aber ok.
Aber die Dinger halten besser am Haken und sind nie ausgelutscht.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2019)

zu Punkt 2.

Wer einen AB einfach nur rausfeuert, der wird vielleicht mal einen Fisch fangen. Vermutlich aber gar nix. Wer ihn aber entweder animiert (--> Berkley Gulps...), oder wie in dem abgebildeten Fall auf einem Platz von kleinen Partikeln, der geht einen anderen, besseren Weg. Der nutzt das Aussehen und die Möglichkeiten der künstlichen Naturköder auch aus. 

Auf dem Platz finden Fische hier mal ein Körnchen und mal eines. Viel genug um zu bleiben und futterneidig zu werden, aber zu wenig, um zu sättigen. Da kommt dann der AB, auftreibend und auffällig grad recht. Dann wird er schnell und ohne viel testen genommen - bevor es ein anderer Fisch tut!


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich habe seit bestimmt fünf Jahren rote Gummimaden in meiner Kiepe.
> Noch immer original verpackt und noch nie benutzt.



Ohne Gummi ist ja auch schöner.


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2019)

Eben nicht immer. An Forellenbächen, oder halt an Gewässern, wo Naturköder verboten sind, reisst es so ein Gummiwurm manchmal raus. Und auch darüber hinaus... man muss den Dingern nur das Leben einhauchen, dann sind sie echten Würmern auch bisweilen überlegen.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Februar 2019)

Weningstens hat Gummi den Vorteil gegenüber den echten Würmern das die nicht irgendwann einfach schlapp rumhängen.


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2019)

Das ist es. Aber man muss sie mit Leben versehen, was ja beim aktiven Fischen auch kein Problem ist.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Februar 2019)

Genau so sieht"s aus.Wenn man damit den Bogen raus hat ist die Sache geritzt.


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2019)

Die Chuzpe macht es beim Angeln aus. Mindestens 50% Dreistigkeit und der Rest ist glückliche Fügung.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Februar 2019)

Dreistigkeit siegt zwar aber man braucht auch ein quentchen Glück dazu.Das Ergebnis ist dann eine glückliche Fügung.


----------



## rustaweli (2. Februar 2019)

Vorneweg - ein Jeder wie er mag und und will!
Ich bin mittlerweile jedoch davon weg, Leben zu töten um Lebewesen damit zu fangen und zu töten, oder noch schlimmer - Lebewesen zu töten um andere Lebewesen damit beim drilligen Fang zu stressen um sie dann wieder gestresst abzuhaken. Lebewesen jedoch zu vergiften und dann zu töten, um anderes Leben zwecks Anfüttern zu vergiften um eventuell nen Fisch zu drillen, dann aber über die ach so tolle Natur und den schönen Erlebnissen in eben dieser zu schreiben - das, werte Herren, entzieht sich mir jeglicher Nachvollziehbarkeit!


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2019)

@rustaweli : Ist ein Standpunkt -und gut wenn man einen hat- , den ich nicht so teile, aber aus meiner Perspektive _mit Respekt_ zur Kenntnis nehme. Meine ich ernst und Du schreibst ja ganz richtig: "Vorneweg - ein Jeder wie er mag und und will!"

Aber Abseits des Inhalts: Der Post ist ja mal echt ein Zungenbrecher der Fischers Fritz Kategorie:



rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile jedoch davon weg, Leben zu töten um Lebewesen damit zu fangen und zu töten, oder noch schlimmer - Lebewesen zu töten um andere Lebewesen damit beim drilligen Fang zu stressen um sie dann wieder gestresst abzuhaken. Lebewesen jedoch zu vergiften und dann zu töten, um anderes Leben zwecks Anfüttern zu vergiften um eventuell nen Fisch zu drillen, dann aber über die ach so tolle Natur und den schönen Erlebnissen in eben dieser zu schreiben - das, werte Herren, entzieht sich mir jeglicher Nachvollziehbarkeit!



lebetöten wesenleben tötenwesen ziehnachvollzug. Stress.

Verzeih mir den Jokus, ich glaub ich verstehe was Du meinst,
mit kollegialem Grusse,
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli (2. Februar 2019)

Ok, dann eben ohne Fischer's Fritze.
Mit meinen Kindern am Wasser: "Papa, warum sind die Maden rot?" "Habe sie gefärbt". "Ist das giftig?" "Nein, wahrscheinlich nicht, angeblich." Ziehe die Maden auf den Haken. "Papa, tut das denen weh?" "Wahrscheinlich nicht" "Sterben die?" "Ja." "Warum machst Du das alles?" "Um Fische zu fangen." "Zum essen?" "Nein, um zu gucken ob ich es kann um dann zu sagen das ich es kann". "..., ok,.." "Hach Kinder, ist es nicht schön hier? Merkt Euch für's Leben - habt immer Respekt vor der Natur und dem Leben!"


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2019)

Und wie wäre es, wenn man die Kinder in der Realität groß werden lässt, wenn sie kapieren, dass es keine lila Kühe gibt und die auch keine braune Milch in Tafelform abgeben!? Wenn eine Lebensform leben will, dann gibt eine andere dafür ihr Dasein auf. So funktioniert nun mal die Welt seit Anbeginn!


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2019)

In aller Schnelle -mein 2 K lack ist in der Rührphase: *Ich glaube nicht das hier der Thread ist, um grundlegende moralische Probleme der Angelfischerei zu diskutieren. Hier geht's um die technische Seite des angelns mit gefärbten Maden.* Wenn die Jungs hier morgen reingucken, gibt's Rambazamba und keinem ist geholfen.
Ich empfehle einen eigenen Thread genau dafür auf zumachen, und ich bin sicher es wird nicht an Diskutanden mangeln. Deal?


----------



## rustaweli (2. Februar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> In aller Schnelle -mein 2 K lack ist in der Rührphase: Ich glaube nicht das hier der Thread ist, um grundlegende moralische Probleme der Angelfischerei zu diskutieren. Hier geht's um die technische Seite des angelns mit gefärbten Maden. Wenn die Jungs hier morgen reingucken, gibt's Rambazamba und keinem ist geholfen.
> Ich empfehle einen eigenen Thread genau dafür auf zumachen, und ich bin sicher es wird nicht an Diskutanden mangeln. Deal?



Ist ein Deal!
@Andal: Genau darum geht es, ich erziehe meine Kinder eben nicht mit selbstrechtfertigenden Schönmalereien. 
Oder anders gefragt. Soll ich (meinen) Kindern erzählen das ich eine Lebensform vergiftend töte, um eine andere Lebensform nach dem Fang am Leben zu lassen, welche ja auch ohne mein Zutun gelebt hätte?
Aber bleiben wir beim Deal.


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2019)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ist ein Deal!
> Aber bleiben wir beim Deal.



Genau, muss ja ein gut laufender technischer Thread dafür nicht zerschossen werden. Lieber an besserem Platze trefflich streiten.

Fuck, jetzt ist die Epoxi gekippt. Kann ich den ganzen Mist nochmal anrühren.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2019)

Eben. Rote Maggoten ... da sind wir mit den Artificial Baits schon sauber im OT.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2019)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Soll ich (meinen) Kindern erzählen das ich eine Lebensform vergiftend töte, um eine andere Lebensform nach dem Fang am Leben zu lassen, welche ja auch ohne mein Zutun gelebt hätte?
> Aber bleiben wir beim Deal.



Du könntest deinen Kinder auch erzählen dass Leben völlig überbewertet wird.
Leben kommt und geht täglich millionenfach. Es ist dem natürlichen Kreislauf völlig egal warum ein Leben endet.
Alles wird verwertet.
Alles ist Kreislauf!

Man muss keine moralischen Diskussionen entfachen um die banalsten Dinge. Einfach ein bisschen natürlicher sehen und vom moralisch hohen Ross steigen.

Aber bleiben wir beim Deal......


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Februar 2019)

Um so halbwegs wieder zum Thema zu kommen- mich wundert's, dass rote Maden häufiger in Angelgeschäften auftauchen, leider hüllen sich die Händler in Schweigen über die Farbstoffe aber es wäre interessant ob sich nicht einfach da färbemittel geändert hat


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> leider hüllen sich die Händler in Schweigen über die Farbstoffe aber es wäre interessant ob sich nicht einfach da färbemittel geändert hat


Ist mir wurscht. Ich verzehre die ja nicht. Auch nicht indirekt.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ist mir wurscht. Ich verzehre die ja nicht. Auch nicht indirekt.


So mit Milch zum Frühstück als Proteinmüsli...

#superfood #healthy #lowcarb


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2019)

Müesli? Niemals!


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

Hier bekommt man nirgends rote Maden soweit ich weiß und selbst wenn ich nach NL rüber fahre, ist für mich mittlerweile am besten zu erreichen, Fehlanzeige. 
Ich werde jetzt einfach mal die Roten Gummimaden ausprobieren die ich seit Jahren in der Kiepe spazieren gefahren habe .


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt einfach mal die Roten Gummimaden ausprobieren die ich seit Jahren in der Kiepe spazieren gefahren habe .


...ich hab sie auch in allen Farben seit Jahren in der Box....aber irgendwie traut man sich nicht so richtig, wenn man die "normalen" Maden / Caster dabei hat...ist vielleicht ein Fehler!!!!


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Februar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> ...ich hab sie auch in allen Farben seit Jahren in der Box....aber irgendwie traut man sich nicht so richtig, wenn man die "normalen" Maden / Caster dabei hat...ist vielleicht ein Fehler!!!!


Wie gesagt - solamente habe ich mich bisher auch nicht getraut aber zieh mal ne bunte gummimade auf den Schenkel und dann ein zwei echte Maden auf den Haken - Das klappt ganz wunderbar


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Februar 2019)

Im Fließgewässer gebe ich den Gummiteilen ehr ein Chance....warum?...weil die sich da ja bewegen

Kanal und See....boh...alleine der Gedanke....nur Gummi am Haken macht mich schon kirre  ...werde ich aber dieses Jahr auch mal wieder testen....aber erstmal mit einer zweiten Ruten....will ja nicht schneidern


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> ...ich hab sie auch in allen Farben seit Jahren in der Box....aber irgendwie traut man sich nicht so richtig, wenn man die "normalen" Maden / Caster dabei hat...ist vielleicht ein Fehler!!!!


Exakt das gleiche bei mir .
Hab ja auch so immer gut gefangen also warum ändern. 
Werde ich aber in Angriff nehmen, vielleicht ist ja mal ein Bonusfisch dabei. 
Versuch macht klug .


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

@ulli1958m, du hast doch bestimmt auch immer diverse Dips dabei schätze ich mal


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Februar 2019)

@feederbrassen ja...bestimmt 7-10 verschiedene...fast alle noch ungeöffnet (übel oder) ...nutze wenn überhaupt meist nur ein Dipp


----------



## Matrix85 (2. Februar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> @feederbrassen ja...bestimmt 7-10 verschiedene...fast alle noch ungeöffnet (übel oder) ...nutze wenn überhaupt meist nur ein Dipp


Ja, man muss auch mal was neues ausprobieren. 
Ich sag nur Hair-rig! Jetzt angelt jeder mit großen ködern wie Käse , Fleisch oder Boilie am Hair, früher unvorstellbar das der Haken frei sichtbar ist!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2019)

jjzhrhrt


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Liegt der Kunstköder jedoch brach am Grund ohne Regung, räume ich ihnen keine nennenswerte Wirkung ein.


Ja...sehe ich genauso
....einziger Vorteil wäre VIELLEICHT ein Farbspiel mit den Gummi`s gegenüber Naturköder


----------



## bw1 (2. Februar 2019)

Dass damals gefärbte Maden verboten wurden, konnte ich nachvollziehen, nachdem ein Kumpel an einem beliebten Stipp-Platz einen Aal als Beifang fing, der extrem rot verfärbt war. Beim Ausnehmen kamen dann auch eine Menge Maden zum Vorschein. 
Künstliche rote Maden (oder Mückenlarvenimitate bei kleinen Haken) gehören bei mir zum Standard, aber meist in Kombination mit echten. Die künstlichen kommen lang auf den Hakenschenkel und verdecken diesen optimal; unten werden dann die echten (weißen) angehängt.


----------



## gründler (18. Februar 2019)

Moin

Wir hatten das thema hier schon mal im Ab,wie lange halten Maden....von 2 Wochen bis ca 2 Monate,danach würde es zum verpuppen kommen.

Ich würde gern mal schätzen lassen......Wie alt denkt ihr sind die von mir gerade eben geknipsen Maden,kleiner tipp sie wurden bei 0,5 grad gehalten........


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Februar 2019)

15 Wochen!
Sind das Maden oder Pinkis?
Die Letzteren halten meiner Erfahrung nach nämlich eh um einiges länger.


----------



## gründler (18. Februar 2019)

Alles Maden sind nur extrem geschrumpft....aber 15 Wochen ist noch weit weg.......

Aber ok,diese Maden sind gekauft ende Mai 2018.... haben im Gemüsefach in einer offenen Wanne mit 10cm hohen Sägemehl gelegen und wurden alle 6-8 Wochen kurz durchgeschüttelt damit sie nicht verklumpen.

Einige sagen jetzt Never...aber ich lege beide Hände ins feuer das diese Maden aus Mai 2018 sind.

Wenn man sie richtig lagert kann man mehrere Monate raushohlen,wichtig nicht über 1 grad besser 0,5grad und im Gemüsefach in offenen Wannen mit 10cm Sägemehl am besten mit Buchensägemehl. Mein Kühlschrank ist schon Digital (Ansteuern der Gemüsefächer etc.) und ich kann so die Temp. in 0,5 grad Schritten einstellen.





lg


----------



## ulli1958m (18. Februar 2019)

Bei mir Maden zwei Monate....Pinkys weit über drei Monate im  "normalen" Kühlschrank

Mal kurz ne andere Frage: Caster vakuum verpackt und eingefroren.....wie lange kann man die nutzen???


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Februar 2019)

Ich kaufe mir einmal im Jahr nen Liter Caster und entnehme immer portiönchen zum angeln und komme so die Saison über ganz gut hin, allerdings habe ich den Eindruck dass frische Caster besser fangen (aber besser als keine Caster sind die allemal)


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Februar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Bei mir Maden zwei Monate....Pinkys weit über drei Monate im  "normalen" Kühlschrank
> 
> Mal kurz ne andere Frage: Caster vakuum verpackt und eingefroren.....wie lange kann man die nutzen???


Nur Vakuum verpackt und im Kühlschrank etwa 5 Tage .
Das Einfrieren hat sich als nicht brauchbar herausgestellt.
Die Caster sind dann kaputt und stinken nach dem Auftauen.
Also besser lassen.
Wenn man Caster selber zieht kann man das weitere verpuppen stoppen indem man die fertigen Puppen mit Wasser bedeckt und dann in den Kühlschrank stellt.
Hält aber auch nur 3 - 5 Tage.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nur Vakuum verpackt und im Kühlschrank etwa 5 Tage .
> Das Einfrieren hat sich als nicht brauchbar herausgestellt.
> Die Caster sind dann kaputt und stinken nach dem Auftauen.
> Also besser lassen.
> ...


Also meine Caster haben noch nie gestunken geschweige denn sind kaputt gegangen. Klar, frische halten einen Tick besser am Haken aber da das bei Castern eh ein Trauerspiel ist... auf welche Temperatur läuft dein TK?


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Februar 2019)

Tk = Tiefkühler ?
Läuft bei -20 °C

Mit kaputt gehen ist stinken gemeint.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Februar 2019)

Meine stinken nicht und sie fangen 
*ed*
Ich würde ja sagen wir vergleichen im Mai aber dir ist deine Familie wichtiger als dein Schwarm


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine stinken nicht und sie fangen



Zerdrück mal eine frisch gezogene und dann eine aus dem TK. Dann riech dann mal dran.


----------



## Minimax (19. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte mir vor Jahren auch einmal einen Liter Caster gekauft- ich weiss nicht ob sie schon gefroren waren, aber ich hab sie auf jeden Fall dann in den Tiefkühler gepackt. Als ich sie auftaute, stanken sie auch, so schlimm das ich sie weggetan habe.

Ist vielleicht auch ne Frage, wieviel Zeit zwischen Auftauen und Angeln vergeht?

Meist sind in meinem Madenvorrat immer genug Caster drin, das ich genug für ein bisschen Abwchslung am Haken habe.


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Februar 2019)

Ich habe die Reste nach dem angeln auch eine Zeit lang wieder mit genommen und dann eingefroren.
Dachte besser als sie im See zu verklappen.
Das mach ich nicht mehr.
Sie stinken ,wenn man sie zedrückt und die aus dem TK dunkeln sehr schnell nach wenn sie auftauen.


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde ja sagen wir vergleichen im Mai aber dir ist deine Familie wichtiger als dein Schwarm


Wenn dem nicht so wäre würde ich keine Brut aufziehen.


----------

